# Sony Vegas "Pixelated"



## Tugglejf (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello!

I make some videos on various games on my spare time in sony vegas pro 12, and now a few months
back i started getting wired pixel boxes, ive uploaded a video showing my issue.
https://vimeo.com/101859705

Iv'e read alot of forums with others having this problem but all say the same
change to constant bit rate, but it doesn't help in my case...(im using constant 10.000.000, no differens if i make it higher.)

Thees'e pixels doesn't just show up when iv'e renderd, i see it even in the
preview window. Doesn't matter what quality.


----------



## Tugglejf (Jul 27, 2014)

Noone has any tips?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Sorry for the lack of replies so far. Give it some more time as it's the kind of question that's best answered by a Vegas Pro user, which I'm not but I'll have a go. :smile:

Check to make sure your codecs are up to date and fully supported by Vegas. If they're not supported, you might need to convert the videos to a more common format before editing.

Also, check your chipset and graphics drivers, and see if you get the same problem using a different media player.

What program are you using to capture the game videos, and does it use a proprietary codec, like FRAPS?


----------



## Tugglejf (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for the reply koala! 

Iv'e made videos before on the same setup as i am on now, and iv'e never had this problem before...

I'm using Bandicam to capture videos.

I'm sure graphics drivers and chipset drivers at uptodate, not so sure about my codec's now anymore now you mention it tho... gonna have a look at it.

And everything i'm using should be fully supported by vegas, since i've never had this problem before when i was doing the same thing as i am now.

Been trying so many different setting and it doesn't change. So it might just be a codec i need to update, since i see then "pixelation" even in the preview in vegas, everyone else with this problem is getting the "pixelation" after rendering cuz of wrong bitrate settings.

Thanks for the tip anyway gonna look more into it!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

As with Koala, I am not a Vegas user (Premiere Pro for me) your last reply touched on what I was thinking may be part or all of the problem: bitrate - many of the screen/game recording software packages use very high bitrates these days in an attempt to make the footage look better when there is high levels of movement. If your system is underpowered or the codec is not up to the task your video can suffer from some of these: blocking, stuttering playback, image breakup.

what bitrate are your recordings before importing into Vegas?


----------



## Tugglejf (Jul 27, 2014)

Hey zuluclayman thanks for the reply!

I really dont know what bitrate the video is before i inport and render it, cant find it gonna try and see if i can find it tomorrow.

I dont think its the bitrate, since iv'e tried using 8.000.000 constant bitrate, 14.000.000, nothing changed, so i tried using 240.000.000 just to see if there was any differens but there wasn't any.

But as my video gets after rendering it turns out just the way others got theirs when they have their bitrate set wrong, but they dont see the "pixelated" parts in the preview window as i can. 

Gonna see if i can find a new codec or an updated version of mine if it isn't up to date, feels like it could be the problem since i can see it in the preview window...


----------

